# Problème Luminosité sous linux



## JaiLaTine (20 Septembre 2010)

Voila je vous expose mon problème j'ai un macbook sous linux pour les études et je n'arrive pas a baissez la luminosité. Elle est tous le temps par defaut au max, je voulais savoir si il existait une ligne de commande permettant d'associer le clavier mac sous linux ou carrément une application permettant de gérer la luminosité sous linux. Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (20 Septembre 2010)

Pas de drivers bootcamp pour Linux (j'imagine que tu boot direct sous Linux) alors pas de prise en compte des touches luminosité.

La commande xgamma devrait te permette ça.
http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/xgamma1.html

(si ça ne tient pas au reboot, c'est bien sûr au niveau du fichier x11.conf qu'il faut agir)


----------

